# Speed Sensor Pathfinder



## savs99 (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey all,
My first post is to ask assistance from the forum. 
I need to provide info to my Satellite Navigation fitter who is having difficulty finding the wire that carries the speed sensor pulse. We require this for connecting the unit into the system. 
I believe the wiring diagram will provide that info but you guessed it.... no diagram.
I have a 2005 Nissan Pathfinder ST-L (Australia).
Can anyone help, it is urgent and important...

Thanks

Savs


----------

